

Going further than an IT workers union with the CNT - omouse
http://www.cnt.es/en/news/cnt-it-sector

======
omouse
I find their "current status of the industry" interesting:

 _Today the industry is highly polarized as far as salaries are concerned,
having one end with fairly high salaries compared to the rest of the working
class and the others with wages just at or even under those of the collective
agreement applied, since they don't have their own agreement._

 _The vast majority of companies in the sector today are temporary work
agencies in disguise and their profits come mostly from the illegal assignment
of workers. The most common contracts are for specific work and services and
the easiest way to improve working conditions or salaries is to change
company. Because of this, unions have little presence and workers have little
interest in unions. After all, why fight to improve conditions in a company
which you will leave in 6 months? The lack of a union presence allows the
employer act with impunity and causes workers to be totally unaware of their
rights. Which encourages things like mandatory but unpaid overtime, endless
workdays, the lack of a proper collective agreement, general helplessness,
etc._

I wonder how true this is. Are IT workplaces really just like temp agencies? I
don't think they are, but the contracting and subcontracting through
freelancing can be hella irregular, kinda like a temp agency.

